# An aire to be avoided?



## barryd

We are currently om the aire at St Tropez (St Tropez 2, page 337, no. 168 in the new aires book)

been here two nights and it's been dreadful.

I chose it because it looks good in the book, the reviews on camping car infos are good and a couple of people on here said it looked ok even though they hadn't stayed so hence the question mark in the title, we may have just been unlucky.

Mrs D as usual didn't like it when we arrived and I should have listened to her intuition as she is always right about parking spots. It was busy but we expected that but the a big majority of the people on the aire are pretty horrid. At the risk of sounding like a snob they are chavs with feral kids running a mock all over the place all hours. Many look like they are here for the duration and despite the quite location there are comings and goings all night in cars and bikes. A couple of guys keep appearing in security uniforms who I think may be staying here but working locally in a club or something. They look dead hard!

Despite there being a few obvious tourers most of them seem to know each other and the two people running the place.

I've been up since 530 when there was a storm (nobodys fault) having got to sleep about 2am when the noise and coming and going abated for a bit.

Normally on every aire we have been on the French have been friendly and always say hello. Here I feel like we are total outsiders and not really welcome. I hate to say it but I'm wondering if they are travellers of some kind but they do appear to be on holiday. I stupidly paid for two nights as we needed a good charge and I wasn't sure we would get anywhere else and it's the only aire with hookup.

Mrs d and I are not very tollerent of children as we chose not to have any but they have never bothered us before untlil now. When the kids stop the flipping adults are worse. 6am this morning after the rain they are outside talking loudly right outside our van for some reason. I would say something but I fear they would just then behave worse.

To add insult to injury we have noticed them topping up water regularly from a long hose provided. So yesterday despite us not really needing it I decided to do the same. The grumpy woman who is running the show then came and demanded 2 euros. Now it does say in the book and indeed on a sign, 11e for a place, 2.50 for ehu and 2 for services but we assumed as on many aires if you were staying and have paid the fee it would be included and I'm sure I read somewhere online that it was. Fine but clearly she is not charging the "locals" and she clearly doesn't like us very much.

I don't know if this aire is in the database but when I can get online properly I will add a review. Now it could be that it's because it's august and perhaps other times it will be fine or it could be that it's gone downhill. 

I can't get out of here fast enough and will be leaving early this morning!


----------



## jud

hi so sorry to here about your site problems we have the tee shirt for that but it made us laugh about the feral kids bit we was in France the other month and kids was throughing stones at the swans so i told the parents and got a mouth full full for my efforts it seams to me a lot of parents are as bad as there kids NO consideration. we never book anywhere just pay for 1 night and if its like ( dante's inferno ) you can move on


----------



## wilse

Barry is the Chemin de Moutte aire?
8O

Thanks for the input, I was thinking of staying in September.

Get to Tamaris/Ramatuelle, I'm sure it will be busy but you won't have anything like that hassle, there is a shop in the holiday park over the road for bread etc. You have to pay for water though!

IF it's still 10€ it's very relaxing, as you can walk to the beach [1min].
I've seen Bonne Terrasse, it too looks ok, but I've never stayed as it's always been too full and I get there too late... you do get free water between something like 9-5.

Sorry you've had a bad couple of nights.

PS both the above as easily scooter-able!

Wilse


----------



## zulurita

When we went there in May 2 or 3 years ago it was ok. In fact we enjoyed our stay there.

Perhaps as it is the French school holidays things are different.

I guess during high season on the south coast things get rather busy and noisy. We tend to avoid these areas in high season.


----------



## geraldandannie

zulurita said:


> We tend to avoid these areas in high season.


We tend to avoid these areas in low season too! We've heard too many stories about problems on the South-East coast, so we tend to avoid it. There's plenty of other lovely places to visit in France :wink:

Sorry to hear of your bad times, Barry. It does sound terrible. Hope you have better times coming up to compensate.

Gerald


----------



## barryd

Cheers chaps. Just thought I would have an early morning rant!

We have had the trip of a life time so far and have stayed away from the coast until now. We did toy with coming at all and new it would be madness but as we were just 50 miles away we decided to give it a go before heading Avignon way.

Yesterday we toured around st tropez, port grimaud, grimaud town and a couple of other places on the bike and it was mega busy but enjoyable.

Wilse. According to the book the first aire you mention at ramatuelle is 18e and the other one is 7.50. It seems there is a charge during the day and then another for the night so may try the cheaper one first. 

We are probably getting what we ask for being cheapskates but we are away for a long time and campsites are just not our thing.

I'm going to get mrs d to do a reccy first and if it looks bad we will be off. Thing is someone said a lot of people will be returning home this weekend so the roads might be choca

still when I can lift my mood a bit it might make a good story for the blog!


----------



## geraldandannie

barryd said:


> I'm going to get mrs d to do a reccy first and if it looks bad we will be off.


We always stay on aires, and will usually have one or two 'alternates' just in case we don't like the one we've planned to visit. Or sometimes we happen across one on the way to somewhere else 

There's some nice aires around Avignon - see our map: >> here <<

We especially liked Malaucene and Vaison La Romaine. Fontaine de Vaucluse was a bit 'busy' for us, although pretty. Chusclan was excellent, and you can do a bit of wine tasting (and buying) over the road.



barryd said:


> still when I can lift my mood a bit it might make a good story for the blog!


That's the spirit!

Gerald


----------



## barryd

Thanks Gerald

definately more our thing! Can't wait.

It would be dull if everywhere was perfect. We have had everything from the stellplatz murderer to the shanty town hippy site at como to the wonderful Jungfrau in switzerland and the stunning verdon gorges and lake st croix (all in the blog)

they must know we are going as the retard next door has now turned his radio up so loud our shower door is vibrating. 

I'm off!

Cheers
bs


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Barry,

Very sorry to hear of your problems, we have found it best to avoid the south of France between the 14th July and the 15th August, between these two holidays many French head for the coast. It's a very good time to visit Paris though.

It appears that some of the French municipals are a better bargain than some of the aires in places and usually they are situated in small towns/villages.

Browsing the M/H forums it seems another problem is the automatic entrance/exits are causing problems in the Calais area see http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=24641&posts=11

Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Don


----------



## siansdad

Really sorry to hear of your problems in St Tropez - to my mind that is a couple of days of precious holiday time more or less ruined and I have to say that your message has turned us even further away from stopping / staying on aires. 

We recently spent 7 + weeks touring through France (from early May to July 5th and therefore low season) and initially budgeted for 20 euros per night on campsite fees. Using our ACSI card we actually spent quite a bit less than our budget. We could have saved more using camping cheques especially on the Castel sites. We always stayed on good standard sites & always checked them over before deciding whether to stay or not. We had the 'out of season' luxury of checking out cleanliness of toilets showers etc, which pitches had the right level of sun and shade etc etc before deciding whether to stay or move on. Also, hook ups had to be 6 amp or more.

Whilst travelling through France, we deliberately visited a number of aires out of interest and because of the threads we had previously read on this forum. We looked at - but did not stay at: St Valery en Caux, Honfleur, Mimizam Plage, Sarlat en Canada, Beynac and Calais to name just a handful - those are the ones I remember being the worst that we saw. Without exception, all were crowded, vans were parked so close to one another especially at St Valery and Calais plage (in early July) that an uncontrolled fire would have been disastrous. There was generally little or no shade available and parking was usually on tarmac or gravel. The toilet facilities we saw were also - generally naff!!! I think the only aire that we thought was good was on the shore of Biscarrosse lac.

I'm sure that there are very many good aires available in France - but in my opinion, they are far outnumbered by the very high standard French campsites - especially those that belong to the Castel and Flower groups. A special mention to the Castel site - Bien Assise - in Guines just 8 km from Calais - fantastic!!!

I know aires generally cost a good bit less in terms of hard cash than campsites - but if you factor in 'value for money' I personally cannot see the attraction of stopping at the many aires that are on a par with or little better than truckstops or motorway service areas. And as for the french motorhomers who were camped for several days in the Carrefour hypermarker carpark in St Jean de Luz - words fail!!!

In Barryryds experience, what cost can you put on a couple of days uncertainty and unpleasantness??

Perhaps we'll be forced to look again at using aires when the money starts to run low or our pensions take a hit - but until then........


----------



## wilse

barryd said:


> Wilse. According to the book the first aire you mention at ramatuelle is 18e and the other one is 7.50. It seems there is a charge during the day and then another for the night so may try the cheaper one first.


I wonder if this is summer rate?

We've paid 7€ per day in 2008 and in 2009 10€, I can't believe it's now €18... unless it has a different rate as high season.

Good luck whichever you pick!

Lucky bugger!

PS the beach is just behind my shadow!


----------



## teemyob

*Aire*

Firstly, I am not that mad keen on Aires.

I also avoid Cote D'Azur in High Summer and when we did have to go in peak, we hired Villas.

Get yourself down to the Aire at Cavaliere.

I posted the Webcam on one of your other posts.

Don't confuse it with Cavalaire-Sur-Mer, you need Cavaliere. It is much quieter than the hustle and bustle of San Trop. But if you want that, Le Lavandou is just next door.

From St. Tropez on the coat road. Go through Cavalaire-sur-mer, le Rayol Canadel and you will come to the small pretty coastal town of Cavaliere.

The Aire is on the main coastal road, on the beach. Can be busy, but the family who run it don't take any crap form any nationality. We get on with them very well.

TM


----------



## geraldandannie

siansdad said:


> I personally cannot see the attraction of stopping at the many aires that are on a par with or little better than truckstops or motorway service areas.


Red rag to a bull time! Please see attached photos for 3 beautiful free aires. There are many more.



siansdad said:


> Perhaps we'll be forced to look again at using aires when the money starts to run low or our pensions take a hit - but until then........


We couldn't do the touring we love to do by staying on campsites - we simply couldn't afford it.

Using aires, I love the freedom of coming and going when we please. I will admit, we're lucky (or, rather, we've earned the right through many years of hard work :wink: ) to travel out of season.

Gerald


----------



## 113016

Hi Barry, sorry to hear your report and as you know, we wild and use aire's and have not been on a site for well over 2 years.
Maybe they were travellers,but you can usually tell by the equipment or how they conduct theirselves. Saying that we have stayed on aire's with travellers and they have been perfectly ok and no problems. eg La Bugue in France, it seems everytime we are there travellers are also and they have been clean, tidy and put some of the ordinary tourist vans to shame
Possibly want to be travellers or cheap skates  
I know it wont put you off, but the old moto is that if it does not feel right, then move on and find somewhere different.
Hope you have better time.
Also possibly due to holiday season


----------



## Mike48

siansdad wrote:

_ "I personally cannot see the attraction of stopping at the many aires that are on a par with or little better than truckstops or motorway service areas." _

_"Perhaps we'll be forced to look again at using aires when the money starts to run low or our pensions take a hit - but until then........"_

Aires almost by definition are generally situated in locations where you can avoid using your van often within walking distance of a small town. Many campsites are more geared to caravan owners who have their cars to get around. I am noticing more and more that taking the van offsite is becoming increasingly difficult due to the number of height barriers which seem to be cropping up everywhere. I need a motorbike but that's another story!

Staying on Aires is not always about money for me at least; it is about staying at or near places I wish to visit.

The Flower Group of campsites was mentioned. Yes they are nice in terms of facilities but often are situated in remote areas and do not fit in with my motorhoming experience especially as I've done with that since I ceased to become a caravanner. I stayed on a Flower site in Brittany last year and it was such a depression experience I left and wildcamped at the Pont du Van which was wonderful watching the sun go down over the sea with no one around. To me staying on a wonderful Aire such as that at St Maillerie Sur Seine for example is so much nicer than spending time on a commercial campsite. We do both but I know which I prefer! Municipals can be a good compromise.

Of course there are many poor Aires. Sarlat and Honfleur were mentioned. They are indeed poor but wonderfully located so I'm prepared to trade off a scruffy site for a wondeful location for the occasional night.

We are all different but I would not dismiss Aires so readily.


----------



## 113016

We have just returned from a 10 week tour of France, Spain & Portugal and all wilding and aire's.
To be honest, we have recently retired and have to watch the pennies. Had we used campsites at an average of lets say £15 per night that would have been 10 weeks x 7 nights x £15 = £1050 extra to our holiday costs. Maybe a little less with ACSI or Municipal sites.
For that amount we could return and wild or use aire's for at least another month and pay all of the food and fuel bills.
We would rather do that and it gives me more money to play with my stocks and shares to suppliment my early retirement.
We all do things differently and as long as we all enjoy the way that we do things and without putting others to any inconvinience or unpleasantness, then it works for me!

Incidentally, we did find some excellent wild locations and some very nice aire's. Only a few not so nice ones.


----------



## Grizzly

I guess we're like many others who use a variety of stopping places. If we simply want to overnight or want to be close to a village or town centre then it'll usually be an aire . If we want a few days break with chairs outside or a longer look around town then it'll be a campsite and either bus or cycle to what we want to see. We're not over-keen on large commercial sites as we don't use the facilities and don't see why we should pay for them but we might use one if- for example- we were using a site to over-winter on.

What really irritates me however is not an individuals preferences for aires over campsites or vice versa; that's their business and we all have different needs and wants, but the view that so often comes over in posts that somehow you're not a "proper" paid-up motorhomer if you use campsites at all ! 


G


----------



## peejay

Hi Barry,

Sorry to hear about that, we've been touring France for quite a few years now and always use aires or wildcamp, in all that time there was only one place where we felt as if we were unwelcome and that was at the Aire de Stationement at Angoulins Plage Aug 2009 on the west coast. The aire itself is great and free but we had a feeling that the French that were there at the time were very aloof and the usual 'bonjours' were met with half hearted nods, not the usual friendly French welcome we're used to. One bloke even accused Judy of scratching the side of his van with one of our chairs which definately did not happen.
Whether these people were grumpy/ignorant because it was a busy August on the coast and units were closely packed in I don't know but thats the only time i've ever encountered this.

The good thing is, you can soon move on and i'm sure yours is just an isolated incident like it was for us.

Don't forget to stick it in the database if you get a chance. :wink:

late edit, oops missed your last sentence about adding it when you get back, should have gone to specsavers!

Pete


----------



## 113016

We find it very easy to wild and use aire's on mainland Europe and we feel quite safe to do so.
But not so easy or safe back home in the UK and for the latter reason, we find that we are listening for noises during the night and our nights sleep is not so good.
We have decided to use a few campsites during this coming winter just for a change. I expect we will get fed up at looking at caravans  
Ok there are CL's and CS's but they are so often a drive away from the town or village unlike when we wild right by the beach or river and near to the town.
But can't wait for our next Europen trip, wilding and aire's again.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Re: Aire*



teemyob said:


> Firstly, I am not that mad keen on Aires.
> 
> I also avoid Cote D'Azur in High Summer and when we did have to go in peak, we hired Villas.
> 
> Get yourself down to the Aire at Cavaliere.
> 
> I posted the Webcam on one of your other posts.
> 
> Don't confuse it with Cavalaire-Sur-Mer, you need Cavaliere. It is much quieter than the hustle and bustle of San Trop. But if you want that, Le Lavandou is just next door.
> 
> From St. Tropez on the coat road. Go through Cavalaire-sur-mer, le Rayol Canadel and you will come to the small pretty coastal town of Cavaliere.
> 
> The Aire is on the main coastal road, on the beach. Can be busy, but the family who run it don't take any crap form any nationality. We get on with them very well.
> 
> yes I can agree with that, we have stopped here twice, last year it was a bit windy and dusty but the town is a delight. Get a pizza from the man on the beach, cooked in a huge wood fired oven, delicious.
> curlyboy
> 
> TM


----------



## pneumatician

The photo listed by Wilse just about illustrates our mental picture of an Aire.
No way would we want to stay on such a site and as we don't find the French Mediteranean coast at all attractive so to be on such a site in such a place would be our idea of hell.

I must admit most of our experience of the south coast was when we were hotel hopping in our motorcycling days.

We did stay on a Municipal site in St Rochelle which was obviously full of itinerant labour, layabouts with dogs and general ner do wells.
We moved on next morning.

We now inspect all sites and select a pitch before booking in, if we don't fancy it we just move on.

Steve


----------



## erneboy

Grizzly said, "................. but the view that so often comes over in posts that somehow you're not a "proper" paid-up motorhomer if you use campsites at all ! "

You may be right about that Grizzly but don't forget that those of us who dislike using sites and prefer Aires or wild camping are often referred to as cheapskates and free loaders who ruin things for others. 

I think a little live and let live would go a long way all round, Alan.


----------



## 113016

*Do not use aire's*

Do not use aire's, pretty please leave these terrible nasty places alone  
Even the really beautifull ones, don't go there, pretty please  
Then they will be nice and empty for me   
And lovely nice wilding locations alongside a river or beach, please keep away   leave them for me


----------



## tonyt

*Re: Do not use aire's*



Grath said:


> Do not use aire's, pretty please leave these terrible nasty places alone
> Even the really beautifull ones, don't go there, pretty please
> Then they will be nice and empty for me
> And lovely nice wilding locations alongside a river or beach, please keep away   leave them for me


I'll second that!

Aires are 'orrible places - rather use sites that have all facilities - much better. Aires are just for bimblers LIKE ME.


----------



## Grizzly

erneboy said:


> I think a little live and let live would go a long way all round, Alan.


That should be MHF motto Alan !

G


----------



## 113016

*Regarding campsites*

Regarding campsites, as mentioned above, it is a couple of years since we have been onto one, however we did like some of the smaller Municipal sites in France and maybe we have been lucky but they have all been nice and friendly with no occupation by workers.
We would not thank anybody for one of the all singing all dancing with swimming pool and millions of Kids, even if at a discounted price.
The same went for when we used to fly away on holidays. We never wanted the 5* hotels as too big and informal. We liked a small appartment or pension.
But that is what makes us all different and it would be a sad world if we all liked the same think  
Just imagine all with the same car, house  
But imagine all having the same spouce :lol: :roll:


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Aire*



CurlyBoy said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I am not that mad keen on Aires.
> 
> I also avoid Cote D'Azur in High Summer and when we did have to go in peak, we hired Villas.
> 
> Get yourself down to the Aire at Cavaliere.
> 
> I posted the Webcam on one of your other posts.
> 
> Don't confuse it with Cavalaire-Sur-Mer, you need Cavaliere. It is much quieter than the hustle and bustle of San Trop. But if you want that, Le Lavandou is just next door.
> 
> From St. Tropez on the coat road. Go through Cavalaire-sur-mer, le Rayol Canadel and you will come to the small pretty coastal town of Cavaliere.
> 
> The Aire is on the main coastal road, on the beach. Can be busy, but the family who run it don't take any crap form any nationality. We get on with them very well.
> 
> yes I can agree with that, we have stopped here twice, last year it was a bit windy and dusty but the town is a delight. Get a pizza from the man on the beach, cooked in a huge wood fired oven, delicious.
> curlyboy
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Were you going to say something CurleyBoy?


----------



## barryd

Thanks everyone for your replies and what appears to have been an interesting Sunday afternoon debate.

Well. We tried to get on the other Aire at ramatuelle but it was full at 1pm and a queue of vans waiting in the road for a possible spot that might it might not materialize. That was enough for us to throw in the towel and clear off. Don't forget we've been inland around the verdon gorges and lakes for a couple of weeks so we were nearby anyway. We enjoyed what we saw but will never head for the coast at that time of year again.

Now regarding aires I normally do my homework quite well. I have this site and the members of course to refer to, the aires book and of course the very useful camping infos French site both offline and online and I can spend ages translating the visitor comments so I'm normally pretty good at finding the good ones. Clearly it doesn't always work!

We have legged it 125 miles west to Gordes near Avignon to a free aire on a large piece of land with a few trees and a bit of grass for the chairs, it's cracking, tons of space and very little noise. The suns come out (dull in st tropez today) and the leffe s in the fridge. What can possibly go wrong? 

personally (sorry TM I know your a big fan) the med coast is ok but there are so much nicer things and places to see inland.

Don't be put off aires, just do your research and listen to your wife when you arrive and she gives you that look and says "I'm not keen" instead of trying to convince yourself that it's ok! They are always right whentl it comes to parking. Shame mine can't read a map but there you go!

Cheers all
Barry


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Re: Aire*



teemyob said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I am not that mad keen on Aires.
> 
> I also avoid Cote D'Azur in High Summer and when we did have to go in peak, we hired Villas.
> 
> Get yourself down to the Aire at Cavaliere.
> 
> I posted the Webcam on one of your other posts.
> 
> Don't confuse it with Cavalaire-Sur-Mer, you need Cavaliere. It is much quieter than the hustle and bustle of San Trop. But if you want that, Le Lavandou is just next door.
> 
> From St. Tropez on the coat road. Go through Cavalaire-sur-mer, le Rayol Canadel and you will come to the small pretty coastal town of Cavaliere.
> 
> The Aire is on the main coastal road, on the beach. Can be busy, but the family who run it don't take any crap form any nationality. We get on with them very well.
> 
> yes I can agree with that, we have stopped here twice, last year it was a bit windy and dusty but the town is a delight. Get a pizza from the man on the beach, cooked in a huge wood fired oven, delicious.
> curlyboy
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you going to say something CurleyBoy?
Click to expand...

Yes for some reason :? my comment was tagged on to the quote, rather than as a seperate comment, if you "expand" the quote it will reveal my comment :? :? . Hope this one works!!

curlyboy

......there, havin' problems wiv' me 'puter today :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy

Hi Barry, you are at Gordes then, one of our favourites, lovely town, they made the film "A Good Year" there, with Russell Crowe , a very nice film, and it's fun looking at the places we visited in the film.

curlyboy


----------



## wilse

pneumatician said:


> The photo listed by Wilse just about illustrates our mental picture of an Aire.
> No way would we want to stay on such a site and as we don't find the French Mediteranean coast at all attractive so to be on such a site in such a place would be our idea of hell.
> 
> I must admit most of our experience of the south coast was when we were hotel hopping in our motorcycling days.
> 
> We did stay on a Municipal site in St Rochelle which was obviously full of itinerant labour, layabouts with dogs and general ner do wells.
> We moved on next morning.
> 
> We now inspect all sites and select a pitch before booking in, if we don't fancy it we just move on.
> 
> Steve


Think you need to go, before you comment.

It's not that busy, have you seen Honfleur 

We spend most of the day on the beach and in the sea.
And for 10€ it's a bargain.

Still each to his own.

Stay towards the end of September and it's brilliant.

w


----------



## siansdad

geraldandannie said:


> siansdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally cannot see the attraction of stopping at the many aires that are on a par with or little better than truckstops or motorway service areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Red rag to a bull time! Please see attached photos for 3 beautiful free aires. There are many more.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Hi Geraldandannie - sorry about the red rag - I'm absolutely sure there are some fantastic aires in the most wonderful locations - but with the exception of the one we saw in Biscarosse (and I'm not even sure if it was an aire or wildcamping spot) the majority were exactly like the one shown in the photo submitted by Wilse - sorry Wilse but at first glance that looks horrendous regardless of how close it is to the beach - one mans meat..........etc etc.

Before we left for France, we did a lot of research, read a lot of the threads on this forum and even subscribed (25 euros) to the France Passion scheme - and I had an open mind with regard to aires especially as most of the comments contained in the various threads within this forum are clearly biased toward aires and municipal sites - I wanted to stay on aires if possible!!!!. It was only after physically visiting a number of aires and looking at the facilities first hand and taking into account the lack of shade, the over-crowding etc etc that we began to turn against the idea of stopping at aires - regardless of location. The aire at Mimizan was within spitting distance of a beautiful beach - the aire in Honfleur is within 10-mins walk of the town centre - but both were no better than some of the places I had to use when I was a long distance driver.

The original post describing someones experience in St Trop. It did absolutely nothing to make me think again of looking at aires before campsites hit home hard - I really really felt sorry for that couple having to endure yob behaviour whilst staying on an aire. When we looked at some of the aires I mentioned, it left us a bit shell shocked - and it is quite easy to imagine how such crowded sites can become unpleasant.

Where are the aires that the photos were taken - or is that your secret????


----------



## CurlyBoy

siansdad said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siansdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally cannot see the attraction of stopping at the many aires that are on a par with or little better than truckstops or motorway service areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Red rag to a bull time! Please see attached photos for 3 beautiful free aires. There are many more.
> 
> Gerald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Geraldandannie - sorry about the red rag - I'm absolutely sure there are some fantastic aires in the most wonderful locations - but with the exception of the one we saw in Biscarosse (and I'm not even sure if it was an aire or wildcamping spot) the majority were exactly like the one shown in the photo submitted by Wilse - sorry Wilse but at first glance that looks horrendous regardless of how close it is to the beach - one mans meat..........etc etc.
> 
> Before we left for France, we did a lot of research, read a lot of the threads on this forum and even subscribed (25 euros) to the France Passion scheme - and I had an open mind with regard to aires especially as most of the comments contained in the various threads within this forum are clearly biased toward aires and municipal sites - I wanted to stay on aires if possible!!!!. It was only after physically visiting a number of aires and looking at the facilities first hand and taking into account the lack of shade, the over-crowding etc etc that we began to turn against the idea of stopping at aires - regardless of location. The aire at Mimizan was within spitting distance of a beautiful beach - the aire in Honfleur is within 10-mins walk of the town centre - but both were no better than some of the places I had to use when I was a long distance driver.
> 
> The original post describing someones experience in St Trop. It did absolutely nothing to make me think again of looking at aires before campsites hit home hard - I really really felt sorry for that couple having to endure yob behaviour whilst staying on an aire. When we looked at some of the aires I mentioned, it left us a bit shell shocked - and it is quite easy to imagine how such crowded sites can become unpleasant.
> 
> Where are the aires that the photos were taken - or is that your secret????
Click to expand...

.....half of the fun is searching out the nice ones....this is at Montsalvy in the Cantal region, a lovely quiet town in the hills. The aire is better than a lot of campsites we have visited, it has toilets and showers, the commune provide clean hand towels every day. Within 2 min walk of the town and it's free.

curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy

.........and another 'Gem'....Castenat in the Aveyron region, very quiet, only four emplacements, but each with it's own garden, bench, electricity, water, and waste point, and only 3 euros!

curlyboy


----------



## tonyt

Curlyboy - you're not helping our cause one little bit - please stop telling people how good they are!


----------



## CurlyBoy

tonyt said:


> Curlyboy - you're not helping our cause one little bit - please stop telling people how good they are!


       ....:silent:....

I promise to keep my big mouth shut now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## barryd

Yep curlyboy we are at Gordes. Haven't had a look round yet as we are just enjoying the space and peace and quiet around the van. I even got my guitar out and had a twang. Yes hypocrite I hear you cry but the nearest neighbour who's in is 100 yards away.

I should point out that at no point on the st tropez aire did I feel threatened or In any danger just hacked off.

Actually to be fair it isn't really an aire! It has showers, ehu, loos and hookup and is privately owned so doesn't that kind of make it a campsite? Well o Motorhome campsite anyhow. I reckon these people have done some kind of deal with the owners and take over. Something you wouldn't get on a council or Marie run aire.

Anyway looks like I've sparked a good old sites vs aires vs wilding debate. 

Will settle back with a few cold ones then!

Sorry can't thank you all individually as there is no thank button on the moblie version of facts so THANKS!


----------



## MEES

We too mainly use Aires and have mainly been very lucky-to us its all part of the adventure. :lol: 

We also occasionally use a nice municipal and when settling for a week or so with the grandkids often use small commecial sites where the facilities make life easier. 8O 

Similarly when settling for a longer sat in winter we are happy to pay the' reduced pensioner longstay rate' -last year approx E10 per night :lol: 

Just had our third weekend on the fabulous Ambleside Aire :lol: :lol: 

Horses for courses :lol: :lol: 

Margaret


----------



## 113016

CurlyBoy said:


> .........and another 'Gem'....Castenat in the Aveyron region, very quiet, only four emplacements, but each with it's own garden, bench, electricity, water, and waste point, and only 3 euros!
> 
> curlyboy


We have also been here and it was superb, but don't tell too many  
lets say it was horrible and nasty :roll:

We parked in the same spot(bay) as you 

We left a few Euro's in the honesty box as it was so nice. I bet the French don't


----------



## Cazzie

Hi all and thanks for all those great recommendations for aires. We will be off to the south of France at the end of the month - can't wait.
We are going for nine weeks and will be using aires until we arrive on the south coast then it will be campsites using ACSI and camping cheques. I know it will be much quieter when we arrive in September but we much prefer the inland aires to those on the coast. We do love that south coast tho', especially Agay, Grimaud, Cavalaire and Giens.
Like you lot we have found some beautiful, quiet aires inland but always like to try new recommendations.


----------



## geraldandannie

siansdad said:


> Where are the aires that the photos were taken - or is that your secret????


The clue is in the photo titles :wink:

Chusclan is wonderful, spacious, with delineated parking spots, picnic benches, and a lovely co-op winery opposite. There are some wonderful walks through the vineyards. Small village 15 minutes' walk away.

Selonnet is quiet, plenty of space, and again, plenty of walks up in the hills around. Village and shops 10 minutes walk.

We happened upon Sancoins en route to somewhere else. We stayed for several days. Walks / cycles by the side of the canal, huge market, small town 10 minutes' walk.

More photos :wink:

Gerald


----------



## teemyob

*past*



barryd said:


> Yep curlyboy we are at Gordes. Haven't had a look round yet as we are just enjoying the space and peace and quiet around the van. I even got my guitar out and had a twang. Yes hypocrite I hear you cry but the nearest neighbour who's in is 100 yards away.
> 
> I should point out that at no point on the st tropez aire did I feel threatened or In any danger just hacked off.
> 
> Actually to be fair it isn't really an aire! It has showers, ehu, loos and hookup and is privately owned so doesn't that kind of make it a campsite? Well o Motorhome campsite anyhow. I reckon these people have done some kind of deal with the owners and take over. Something you wouldn't get on a council or Marie run aire.
> 
> Anyway looks like I've sparked a good old sites vs aires vs wilding debate.
> 
> Will settle back with a few cold ones then!
> 
> Sorry can't thank you all individually as there is no thank button on the moblie version of facts so THANKS!


Well you have gone past Cavaliere, that is a shame.

Make sure you check the beds for Scorpians.

http://www.onem-france.org/scorpion/wakka.php?wiki=ScorpionsFrance

Horrible little gits

TM


----------



## 113016

Grath said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........and another 'Gem'....Castenat in the Aveyron region, very quiet, only four emplacements, but each with it's own garden, bench, electricity, water, and waste point, and only 3 euros!
> 
> curlyboy
> 
> 
> 
> We have also been here and it was superb, but don't tell too many
> lets say it was horrible and nasty :roll:
> 
> We parked in the same spot(bay) as you
> 
> We left a few Euro's in the honesty box as it was so nice. I bet the French don't
Click to expand...

Further to the above.

Although, we only stayed here for lunch, and we emptied our grey and topped up the water we thought that it was so good and nice of the exceptionally small local community that we decided to leave some money in the honesty box.
At the time we commented that the French probably wouldn't, but at least we felt good and our consciences were clear about contributing. 
Wilding and using aire's is not all about free loading, it is about finding nice locations and locations that are handy for your requirements.
We only hope that others do similar and may I please add that if M/Hs reading this post go to such aires, please think about what I have posted. I am sure that you will.
Thanks


----------



## barryd

Thanks everyone. Some good recomendations as well. Can't look at any pics though at the moment until I get a better connection.

The other thing I found on the coast is the nights were almost as hot as the days, way too hot to sleep even without the noise. Didn't see any scorpians but I had on crawl on my head once in Greece and I'm afraid I battered it with a book. Loads of mozzies and flys down there though. Got bitten to death. None up here nor anywhere else we have been, just the coast.

From here we will slowly head west through Avignon, maybe te Ardeche, tarn gorges and from there either south to the Pyrenees or the lot and dordogne. Will have to check if any of these aires are on route.

Cheers BD


----------



## Grizzly

Grath said:


> Wilding and using aire's is not all about free loading, it is about finding nice locations and locations that are handy for your requirements.


But there is a big difference between wilding and using aires- and that, I think is the nub of the difference between many MHers.

Aires are places set aside by a local community for use by MHers. "Wild places" are just that and should be left wild and not infested - and I use the word advisedly in many cases- by hordes of MHers for the duration of the season.

There's a world of difference between one solitary van overnighting en route tucked in among the dunes and a whole regiment of people camping with chairs and awnings out along a beach or beauty spot. We've all seen examples of the latter and can understand local communities getting upset and enforcing bans.

G


----------



## 113016

Grizzly said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilding and using aire's is not all about free loading, it is about finding nice locations and locations that are handy for your requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> But there is a big difference between wilding and using aires- and that, I think is the nub of the difference between many MHers.
> 
> Aires are places set aside by a local community for use by MHers. "Wild places" are just that and should be left wild and not infested - and I use the word advisedly in many cases- by hordes of MHers for the duration of the season.
> 
> There's a world of difference between one solitary van overnighting en route tucked in among the dunes and a whole regiment of people camping with chairs and awnings out along a beach or beauty spot. We've all seen examples of the latter and can understand local communities getting upset and enforcing bans.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree and well we know and hear the stories of hundreds of vans wintering in the south of Spain. Shock horror)
As you will know we mainly use aire's and we wild and the whole idea of wilding is to find nice quiet beautiful location and park up with consideration to others. 
Sometimes there may be a few vans but what we do under those circumstances is to park at the back leaving room for any cars or day trippers to park at the front with a view. We can usually see over the top of their cars. But better still, is to find a spot of your own.
We also use a few car parks, not sure if this is wilding, probably somewhere in between wilding and using an aire. But always with a nice view.
Then, I am quite happy to contribute to their local economy and buy from local shops.
The whole point of a M/H is that you are not restricted to using camp sites as is a caravan, otherwise you might as well buy a caravan for far less money.
The motto is to wild and use aire's responsibly and with consideration to all around you, locals and visitors.
Take nothing and leave only footprints!


----------



## Chascass

If you are heading back via the E11 Lunas Aire is a nice stop if a little out of the way. with a lovely village just behind me taking the pic.

Charlie


----------



## barryd

Thanks Charlie. Can't find Lunas in autoroute though. Where is it exactly?

I'm with grath on this one about wilding. Our preference is to find a place out of the way either on our own or with maybe one or two vans. Our website has plenty of pics of our finds.

I'm going to be a bit controversial here but it's not only unofficial gatherings of Motorhomes that spoil places some of the official ones are an eyesore As well. Mont st Michelle is one of the most iconic symbols of France yet to a none motorhomer when they arrive and look at the views from and around the mont what are they greated with? A sea of white motorhomes parked on some shabby waste ground. No better than a sea of motorhomes gathering on some beach unofficially. Just because some Marie said it's ok for them to park there doesn't make it right IMO. So how many of the wild camping moaners have joined that happy throng I wonder and not worried about causing an eyesore because it's allowed.

I think it's all going to get flooded soon anyway.

Stop posting as I'm supposed to be plotting the next few days and keep getting distracted!


----------



## Chascass

Hi Barry.

It's this one.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10577

Charlie


----------



## 113016

Along the same lines, I used to post on open forums quite a lot of photographs of aire's and wilding locations, but lately I have stopped as I think some may get abused.
We can all moan at the people that wild (call them free loaders) and also at the camp site dwellers (for been no better than caravanner's) but at the end of the day we are all motorhomers and we all do it to make us happy and enjoy our hobby.
As long as we don't upset anybody else and as I have said before do it with consideration, then it is OK with me.
That is what makes us human and not robotic machines


----------



## teemyob

*Coast*



barryd said:


> Thanks everyone. Some good recomendations as well. Can't look at any pics though at the moment until I get a better connection.
> 
> The other thing I found on the coast is the nights were almost as hot as the days, way too hot to sleep even without the noise. Didn't see any scorpians but I had on crawl on my head once in Greece and I'm afraid I battered it with a book. Loads of mozzies and flys down there though. Got bitten to death. None up here nor anywhere else we have been, just the coast.
> 
> From here we will slowly head west through Avignon, maybe te Ardeche, tarn gorges and from there either south to the Pyrenees or the lot and dordogne. Will have to check if any of these aires are on route.
> 
> Cheers BD


I always find the coast cooler!

When did you set off Barry?

I am trying to gauge how far you have gone in x days.

TM


----------



## barryd

Beginning of June TM, started in the Mosel in Germany. Www.hankthetank.co.uk has the full story so far up to when we got to Annecy a few weeks ago (under blog and summer 2011) I need to do a full section yet on the verdon gorges, nearly killing myself in the yellow peril (dinghy) saving a cyclists who crashed his bike and the being hunted by the gendarmes cos he couldn't remember what happened and they thought Id knocked him off and of course the med experience. You don't get all this on a package holiday do you?

cheers charlie for the link


----------



## raynipper

Back in the 80s and 90s the Cote D'azure was always packed with the world and his wife for the six or seven weeks we often visited in high season or school holidays.

We managed to stay on a very large lay-by at Beauvalon Plage half way between St. Trop and St. Maxine. It was in reality a bus stop.
In the end 30+ vans ended up camping and although there were signs in 4 languages NO OVERNIGHT CAMPING, the police were very tolerant and flexible.

I guess things have changed for the worse. As far as we could see the Cote D'azure only wanted your money and you could go to hell for any service.

In 30+ years of RVing and motorhoming we have only been moved on three times and all of these were in the St. Trop area.

Just the other side of Marseille is the much quieter beach towns of Carry-le-Rouet and Carro. Same sea and sand but less 'Bling' and cost.

Ray.


----------



## Cazzie

Hi barryd
Have just read your wonderful blog. Photos are amazing.
We are heading for lake Annecy in September. Our first time in that area and intend trying the aire at Annecy le Vieux. Did you use it and was it ok?
We are then heading south and will now certainly try and get your lake view spot at Ste. Croix de Verdon.
Cazzie


----------



## barryd

Thanks cazzie

yes we have certainly had some vistas. Will be updating the blog asap when I can get properly online (Using phone at mo) but the aire we stayed at is right down the bottom end of the lake at lathuile on a farm that also does caravan storage. It's about 9 miles south of annecy town but it's not in the aires book but is in the database on here and also on the French camping infos website. Gps is 45.79488 N 6.20770 E

it's a cracking little place with friendly owners, grassy Cl type affair with hookup if you want it. 7.50e plus 2.50e ehu water and waste Inc. It's a short walk to the lake where there is swimming and I think the ferry comes in there so you might be able to get to annecy town on that as well as see the lake. Not sure about other transport.

The actual aire near the town is small and always full. I imagine it's noisy as well. There did appear to be another aire on the other side of town but one day it was full of vans and the next cars so I'm not sure what was going on there. There is another small aire further down the lakeside but again I'm not sure it's an official or long term one.

Annecy town is delightful, well the whole region is.


----------



## CurlyBoy

Cazzie said:


> Hi barryd
> Have just read your wonderful blog. Photos are amazing.
> We are heading for lake Annecy in September. Our first time in that area and intend trying the aire at Annecy le Vieux. Did you use it and was it ok?
> We are then heading south and will now certainly try and get your lake view spot at Ste. Croix de Verdon.
> Cazzie


There is a very nice campsite at the southern end of Lake Annecy called Le Lac Bleu, it is right on the lake side with a good bar and restaurant, seem to recall we paid about 12 euro per night a couple of years ago.

curlyboy


----------



## teemyob

*Breeds*



raynipper said:


> Back in the 80s and 90s the Cote D'azure was always packed with the world and his wife for the six or seven weeks we often visited in high season or school holidays.
> 
> We managed to stay on a very large lay-by at Beauvalon Plage half way between St. Trop and St. Maxine. It was in reality a bus stop.
> In the end 30+ vans ended up camping and although there were signs in 4 languages NO OVERNIGHT CAMPING, the police were very tolerant and flexible.
> 
> I guess things have changed for the worse. As far as we could see the Cote D'azure only wanted your money and you could go to hell for any service.
> 
> In 30+ years of RVing and motorhoming we have only been moved on three times and all of these were in the St. Trop area.
> 
> Just the other side of Marseille is the much quieter beach towns of Carry-le-Rouet and Carro. Same sea and sand but less 'Bling' and cost.
> 
> Ray.


They are a breed of their own those South Eastern French. In particular on the Cote D'Azur and Riviera. I think you need to be a bit of a tough cookie and give as good as you get to live with them.

I understand that if you live in most of the Beauvalon villas, you are forbidden by most covenants to have a motorhome / caravan on your property.

Trev.


----------



## norm1955

*An Aire to be Avoided*

Hi Barry, What a small world, we stopped at that Aire yesterday at about 19:30 hrs after spending the afternoon parked in the Casino Supermarket at Grimuad.

I waited with the Hymer on the junction at the entrance to the Aire, my Wife & Daughter walked down the lane to carry out their inspection & reported back no way...... They had also come to the conclusion that the people there were long stayers, by the washing lines & tables & chairs set out.

We left & headed to Aire number 97 page 320 La Gaillarde (full) we parked up for the night about 1 km before in a very wide lay by with lovely views overlooking the bay. About another 5 motorhomes joined us. (could find no restriction signs in this area)

After visiting the Aire this morning on foot it also seemed to be full with long stayers.

Anybody know the rules regarding lenght of stay? it seems its much less hassle to let people book for a week & take the money.

Only another day to wait until our booked pitch (here 10 days) is available with shower & toilet on the pitch.

Still the weather is very nice.

Regards

Norman


----------



## barryd

Glad you avoided it Norman and managed to find somewhere down there. I don't think the max stay rules are enforced on aires or given much thought by users. They certainly don't apply on private aires. I think they are there as a get out clause for the council should they get undesirables on them!

Weather good still up averyon way but it's been quite windy. Nearly got blown off the bike this morning


----------



## barryd

Big thanks to Gerald for the recomendation for Malaucene. What a superb spot. After the bussle and bussle of pont du gard and Avignon it 's just what we needed and at the foot of mont ventoux. Cracking aire and lovely village right up out alley. Did a circular route on the scooter through loads of villages and ended going up a steep winding single track road up to lac du paty which provides the nearby village of crombes with water for a well earned swim as it's been very hot even on the bike. I love provence. It's quiet, rural and friendly and very pretty. A bit like home just warmer and with nicer bread!

Gerald and anyone else, did you go up mont ventoux? It's 13 miles to the top where I believe there is wild camping. Not sure if we should take the van for a night or two or have a trip up on the already exhausted scooter!

Gerald. We are going to follow your other tips as well. Cheers

BR


----------

